# because of people like you



## Jana337

Ich würde sagen:
because of people like you - wegen Leute wie du
from people like you - von Menschen wie du

Stehe ich unter dem Einfluss meiner Muttersprache? Muss in beiden Fällen "dir" folgen? Meiner Logik würde ein Nominativ nach "wie" entsprechen.

Danke, 

Jana


----------



## jester.

Es muss heißen: "wegen Leuten wie dir"

Ich glaube das ist so, weil man auch "wegen dir" sagen würde.

Das Gleiche gilt für "von Menschen wie dir".


----------



## Jana337

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Es muss heißen: "wegen Leuten wie dir"
> 
> Ich glaube das ist so, weil man auch "wegen dir" sagen würde.
> 
> Das Gleiche gilt für "von Menschen wie dir".


Dann auch: Wegen Leuten wie deiner Eltern? 

Jana


----------



## Kajjo

Richtig ist: "wegen Leuten wie Dir"

Die Regel dazu lautet: "Folgt auf die Präposition _wegen_ ein Substantiv ohne Artikel, Pronomen oder Adjektiv, so steht im Singular die unflektierte Form, im Plural der Dativ."

"Die Leute" ist ein Pluraletantum und somit steht nach _wegen_ hier der Dativ Plural.

Kajjo


----------



## Jana337

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Dann auch: Wegen Leuten wie deiner Eltern?
> 
> Jana


Danke, Kajjo.  Dies wäre damit beantwortet. 

Jana


----------



## Kajjo

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Ich glaube das ist so, weil man auch "wegen dir" sagen würde.



Nein, das ist leider die richtige Antwort mit der falschen Begründung gewesen. 

Richtig heißt "wegen Dir" nämlich "deinetwegen".

Die Version "wegen dir" ist zwar umgangssprachlich üblich und scheint sich zunehmend durchzusetzen, aber noch ist diese Fassung nicht standardsprachlich -- und daher eben auch nicht die richtige Begründung.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Dann auch: Wegen Leuten wie deiner Eltern?


wegen Leuten wie Deinen Eltern

Der Dativ Plural von "dein" lautet "deinen", und "die Eltern" sind ebenfalls ein Pluraletantum.

Kajjo


----------



## Jana337

Kajjo said:
			
		

> wegen Leuten wie Deinen Eltern
> 
> Der Dativ Plural von "dein" lautet "deinen".
> 
> Kajjo


Ooops, das "r" war ein Tippfehler. 

Danke, 

Jana


----------



## jester.

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Nein, das ist leider die richtige Antwort mit der falschen Begründung gewesen.
> 
> Richtig heißt "wegen Dir" nämlich "deinetwegen".
> 
> Die Version "wegen dir" ist zwar umgangssprachlich üblich und scheint sich zunehmend durchzusetzen, aber noch ist diese Fassung nicht standardsprachlich -- und daher eben auch nicht die richtige Begründung.
> 
> Kajjo



Das war auch mehr geraten als gewusst; ich kenne die Regeln nunmal nicht.

Darum habe ich ja auch "Ich glaube" geschrieben


----------



## Kajjo

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Das war auch mehr geraten als gewusst; ich kenne die Regeln nunmal nicht.
> 
> Darum habe ich ja auch "Ich glaube" geschrieben



Ist ja auch kein Problem -- Dein Sprachgefühl ist ja verläßlich und Du konntest Jana die richtige Antowrt geben. Ich wollte nur die Regel explizit hier nennen, damit für andere Teilnehmer keine Mißverständnisse entstehen!

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Ist ja auch kein Problem -- Dein Sprachgefühl ist ja verläßlich und Du konntest Jana die richtige Antowrt geben. Ich wollte nur die Regel explizit hier nennen, damit für andere Teilnehmer keine Mißverständnisse entstehen!
> 
> Kajjo


Ah, what a language. <sigh>

"Wegen dir" is wrong, or at best acceptable only in informal usage. Coloquial.

It must be "deinetwegen". And I actually knew that because of previous discussion. Remeber?

But now it seems that "wegen Leuten wie Dir" is not only acceptable but correct. 

This actually sounds right to me because we must say: "Because of people like him, her, me, etc." We have no accusative and dative pronouns, only "objective pronouns", but the idea is similar.

What happens in German when something other than a simple pronoun follows "wie"? Is this even possible?

Because of people like your mother…
Because of leaders like the US President…

Can a noun follow? And if so, what case should it be in?

Gaer


----------



## flame

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Nein, das ist leider die richtige Antwort mit der falschen Begründung gewesen.
> 
> Richtig heißt "wegen Dir" nämlich "deinetwegen".
> 
> Die Version "wegen dir" ist zwar umgangssprachlich üblich und scheint sich zunehmend durchzusetzen, aber noch ist diese Fassung nicht standardsprachlich -- und daher eben auch nicht die richtige Begründung.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Jawohl!

"wegen" verlangt den Genitiv - so einfach ist das! 

falsch: wegen dem Schild
richtig: wegen des Schildes
(schönes Beispiel aus dem Film "Feuerzangenbowle" mit Heinz Rühmann)

Lang lebe der zweite Fall!


----------



## gaer

flame said:
			
		

> Jawohl!
> 
> "wegen" verlangt den Genitiv - so einfach ist das!
> 
> falsch: wegen dem Schild
> richtig: wegen des Schildes
> (schönes Beispiel aus dem Film "Feuerzangenbowle" mit Heinz Rühmann)
> 
> Lang lebe der zweite Fall!


We all understand this point. What about my question?

Gaer


----------



## flame

gaer said:
			
		

> What happens in German when something other than a simple pronoun follows "wie"? Is this even possible?
> 
> Because of people like your mother…
> Because of leaders like the US President…
> 
> Can a noun follow? And if so, what case should it be in?


 
Mein Gefühl sagt mir, daß nach "wie" der Dativ stehen muß (außer wenn das "wie" vor dem Subjekt steht, wie in "Da fiel es mir wie Schuppen von den Haaren" - ähh:Augen)

Wegen solcher Früchte [Gen] wie dieser Ananas [Dat] bekomme ich immer Magenschmerzen


----------



## gaer

flame said:
			
		

> Mein Gefühl sagt mir, daß nach "wie" der Dativ stehen muß (außer wenn das "wie" vor dem Subjekt steht, wie in "Da fiel es mir wie Schuppen von den Haaren" - ähh:Augen)
> 
> Wegen solcher Früchte [Gen] wie dieser Ananas [Dat] bekomme ich immer Magenschmerzen


But isn't "deis*er* Ananas" genitive???  

Gaer


----------



## cyanista

gaer said:
			
		

> What happens in German when something other than a simple pronoun follows "wie"? Is this even possible?
> 
> Because of people like your mother…
> Because of leaders like the US President…
> 
> Can a noun follow? And if so, what case should it be in?
> 
> Gaer


Gaer, you've surely overlooked it, but your question has already been answered by Kajjo (posts 4&7)

"Dieser Ananas" *is* genitive here but you can guess it only if you know the rule Kajjo mentioned.


----------



## gaer

cyanista said:
			
		

> Gaer, you've surely overlooked it, but your question has already been answered by Kajjo (posts 4&7)


Good grief!

I just said I didn't see those posts, but I did. From Kajo's answer, I have to conclude that after wie, when it follows wegen + noun, dative must follow, although I'll be d***** if I understand the logic. I guess it's just one of those situations in which "it is what it is". 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

cyanista said:
			
		

> "Dieser Ananas" *is* genitive here but you can guess it only if you know the rule Kajjo mentioned.


 
Hm, my feel for the language can't cope with such a sentence:

Wegen solcher Früchte wie diesem Apfel.
Wegen solcher Früchte wie dieses Apfels.

According to "wegen", I would instinctively use "dieses Apfels", but "diesem Apfel" does not sound very wrong to me either.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Hm, my feel for the language can't cope with such a sentence:
> 
> Wegen solcher Früchte wie diesem Apfel.
> Wegen solcher Früchte wie dieses Apfels.
> 
> According to "wegen", I would instinctively use "dieses Apfels", but "diesem Apfel" does not sound very wrong to me either.


Exactly! That was my confusion. According to Kajjo, there is a rule that demands dative, and that is what totally threw me. Since "Apfel" refers back to "Früchte", which is itself in genitive, it seems to me that all the people who make a big deal about "wegen mir" are reacting to rules that do not make sense. I just don't know enough to discuss it further, but in such situations in English there is often a choice, and no one is able to make a clear case for a definite "right answer".

Gaer


----------



## herrkeinname

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Dann auch: Wegen Leuten wie deiner Eltern?
> 
> Jana


ich würde sagen: wegen Leuten wie deinen Eltern


----------



## Whodunit

herrkeinname said:
			
		

> ich würde sagen: wegen Leuten wie deinen Eltern


 
Das hat Kajjo schon in post #7 begründet.


----------



## cyanista

Wisst ihr was? Der Duden ist mit Jana einverstanden. 

*Jana*: "Ich würde sagen:
because of people like you - wegen Leute wie du
from people like you - von Menschen wie du
Stehe ich unter dem Einfluss meiner Muttersprache? Muss in beiden Fällen "dir" folgen? Meiner Logik würde ein Nominativ nach "wie" entsprechen."

 *Duden, Richtiges und gutes Deutsch*: "Der Nominativ steht immer, wenn das Bezugswort im Genitiv steht und das mit _wie_ angeschlossene appositionelle Glied ein Personalpronomen oder ein Eigenname ist: _die Verdienste eines Politikers wie er(*nicht:* wie seiner); die Anteilnahme guter Bekannter wie Sie (*nicht:*__ wie Ihrer); das Werk eines großen Dichters wie Hölderlin (*nicht:* wie Hölderlins)_."


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:
			
		

> According to Kajjo, there is a rule that demands dative, and that is what totally threw me.


Nein, die Regel gilt nur für den Sonderfall, daß ein Substantiv ohne Artikel, Adjektiv oder Pronomen folgt. Hier steht das Wort "solcher", also ist das Substantiv nicht unbekleidet und _wegen _steht regelgerecht mit Genitiv.

Natürlich kann man immer Fälle finden, die neue Komplikationen ins Leben bringen oder die einfach schlecht klingen, weil man solche Sätze nie sagen würde. Janas Titelfrage war aber eine sehr realistische, gute Frage:

"wegen Leuten wie Dir" steht einfach auch gemäß des normalen, alltäglichen Sprachgefühls aller Muttersprachler hier mit Dativ. Die von mir genannte Regel ist nicht künstlich oder willkürlich, sondern eher dem Volke auf den Mund geschaut! 

Noch einmal im einzelnen:

Bekleidete Substantive stehen immer mit Genitiv:
"Wegen des starken Regens konnten wir nicht kommen."
"Wegen der Geschäfte, die sie angebahnt hatte, ..."
"Wegen der vielen Leute, die ohne Auto gekommen waren, ..."

Unbekleidete Substantive im Singular stehen im Nominativ (oder Genitiv):
"Die Straße ist wegen Regen gesperrt." (auch erlaubt, aber gehobener/seltener: "wegen Regens")
"Das Hotel ist wegen Umbau geschlossen." (oder dito, "wegen Umbaus")

Unbekleidete Substantive im Plural stehen im Dativ:
RICHTIG: "Wegen Leuten, die wir nicht kennen..." (Dativ Plural von Leute)
FALSCH: "Wegen Leute, die wir nicht kennen..." (Genitiv Plural von Leute)

RICHTIG: "Wegen Geschäften, die sie nicht aufschieben konnte, reiste sie nach Hamburg." (Dativ Plural)
FALSCH: "Wegen Geschäfte, die sie nicht..." (Genitiv Plural)

Ich bin mir sicher, daß alle Muttersprachler auch ohne Kenntnis der formalen Regel alle obengenannten Beispiele instinktiv richtig gebildet hätten! Diese Regel ist wirklich dem Alltag entnommen und nicht willkürlich.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

cyanista said:
			
		

> Wisst ihr was? Der Duden ist mit Jana einverstanden.


Nein, ist er nicht!


			
				cyanista said:
			
		

> *Duden, Richtiges und gutes Deutsch*: "Der Nominativ steht immer, wenn das Bezugswort im Genitiv steht und das mit _wie_ angeschlossene appositionelle Glied ein Personalpronomen oder ein Eigenname ist: _die Verdienste eines Politikers wie er(*nicht:* wie seiner); die Anteilnahme guter Bekannter wie Sie (*nicht:*__ wie Ihrer); das Werk eines großen Dichters wie Hölderlin (*nicht:* wie Hölderlins)_."


Hallo Cyanista,
bitte beachte "wenn das Bezugswort im Genitiv steht" und beachte ebenso meine obige Erklärung, wann ausnahmsweise der Dativ steht.

"wegen Leuten wie Dir"; Leuten = Dativ Plural des Pluraletantums Leute

Die von Dir zitierte Regel ist allerdings natürlich korrekt und der Duden hat sowieso immer recht  aber die Regel greift halt nur bei Genitiv-Bezügen!

"Die Verdienste eines Politikers wie seiner" klingt wirklich schrecklich und das würde wohl auch keiner sagen!

Kajjo


----------



## cyanista

Du hast Recht, Kajjo. Das ist aber alles ziemlich kompliziert.

Der Duden *erlaubt* den Nominativ auch nach Dat/Akk, weil es wie ein elliptischer Satz empfunden werden kann. 

_Es geschah an einem Tag wie jeder andere __(ist).

Das ist nichts für Leute wie wir (es sind)._

Der Dativ und der Akkusativ werden aber bevorzugt, richtig? 


Ich finde es ganz lustig, danach sollte man nämlich sagen:

_Wegen eines Menschen wie *du*._
aber
_Wegen Leuten wie *dir*.


_


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Ich bin mir sicher, daß alle Muttersprachler auch ohne Kenntnis der formalen Regel alle obengenannten Beispiele instinktiv richtig gebildet hätten! Diese Regel ist wirklich dem Alltag entnommen und nicht willkürlich.


 
Das mag schon sein, aber leider hast du meine Frage nicht ganz beantwortet. Wie würdest du es sagen - ohne eine Regel zu kennen?

Wegen solcher Früchte wie diesem Apfel.
oder
Wegen solcher Früchte wie dieses Apfels.

Klingt "diesem Apfel" wirklich so schlimm und klingt "dieses Apfels" so viel besser? 

Ich finde es ganz lustig, danach sollte man nämlich sagen:



			
				cyanista said:
			
		

> _Wegen eines Menschen wie *du*._
> aber
> _Wegen Leuten wie *dir*._




Genau. So halte ich es auch für richtig.


----------



## Kajjo

cyanista said:
			
		

> Du hast Recht, Kajjo. Das ist aber alles ziemlich kompliziert.



Ja, leider. Aber, wie gesagt, Muttersprachler machen zumindest diese Sache instinktiv richtig. Es gibt noch viel merkwürdigere Regeln im Deutschen!



			
				cyanista said:
			
		

> Der Duden *erlaubt* den Nominativ auch nach Dat/Akk, weil es wie ein elliptischer Satz empfunden werden kann.
> _Es geschah an einem Tag wie jeder andere __(ist)._
> Der Dativ und der Akkusativ werden aber bevorzugt, richtig?




Ja, das ist so. Die verkürzten Sätze werden aber vom Großteil der Bevölkerung als schlichtweg falsch empfunden -- manche klingen derart absonderlich, daß es grauslich ist! Man muß da sehr vorsichtig und mit viel Sprachgefühl herangehen, wenn man diese Ausnahmeregelung unbedingt nutzen möchte!

Verkürzter Vergleichssatz: _Es gibt doch nichts Schöneres als ein arbeitsfreier Tag._
Normalfassung: _Es gibt doch nichts Schöneres als einen arbeitsfreien Tag._
Gute Alternative: _Es ist doch nichts schöner als ein arbeitsfreier Tag!_

Der verkürzte Vergleichssatz klingt für mich schrecklich falsch! Ich kann nur ganz stark davon abraten, eine solche Konstruktion zu verwenden! Es gibt allerdings längere Sätze, in denen die Vergleichssatzbildung naheliegender und nicht ganz so absurd ist. Natürlich sind kurze Beispielsätze nicht ideal für diese Regelung. Wenn mir noch ein schöner Satz einfällt, melde ich mich!

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Verkürzter Vergleichssatz: _Es gibt doch nichts Schöneres als ein arbeitsfreier Tag._
> Normalfassung: _Es gibt doch nichts Schöneres als einen arbeitsfreien Tag._
> Gute Alternative: _Es ist doch nichts schöner als ein arbeitsfreier Tag!_
> 
> 
> Der verkürzte Vergleichssatz klingt für mich schrecklich falsch! Ich kann nur ganz stark davon abraten, eine solche Konstruktion zu verwenden! Es gibt allerdings längere Sätze, in denen die Vergleichssatzbildung naheliegender und nicht ganz so absurd ist. Natürlich sind kurze Beispielsätze nicht ideal für diese Regelung. Wenn mir noch ein schöner Satz einfällt, melde ich mich!
> 
> Kajjo


 
Übertreibst du da nicht ein bisschen? Es sei denn, du redest von der _Schrift_sprache - dann stimme ich dir zu.

Ich kann nicht glauben, dass du "Für einen Mann namens ..." so korrekt aussprechen würdest, sondern ich nehme stark an, dass auch du hier "Für ein Mann namens" sagst. Das macht fast jeder Deutsche so. Einen gefühlten Unterschied lasse ich manchmal durch eine kurze Verlängerung des "n" wahr werden: "Für ein'n Mann", allerdings ist es meist sowieso nur "Für e'n Mann". 

In deinem Satz ist genau das Phänomen erkennbar. Mann darf doch wohl man "ein" statt "einen" _sagen_, aber nicht schreiben.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Das mag schon sein, aber leider hast du meine Frage nicht ganz beantwortet.



Nun, ich hatte auf meine Art geantwortet:



			
				Kajjo said:
			
		

> Natürlich kann man immer Fälle finden, die neue Komplikationen ins Leben bringen oder die einfach schlecht klingen, weil man solche Sätze nie sagen würde.





			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> _Wegen solcher Früchte wie diesem Apfel._ --oder-- _Wegen solcher Früchte wie dieses Apfels.
> _Klingt "diesem Apfel" wirklich so schlimm und klingt "dieses Apfels" so viel besser?



Wenn Du es aber unbedingt hören willst: Ich gebe zu, daß die Version mit Dativ hier schöner klingt. Ob es dazu eine passende Regel gibt? Ob das an einer speziellen Funktion des _wie_ liegt? Hm...

Viel normaler klingt aber zum Beispiel:
_Wegen Früchten wie diesem Apfel..._

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich kann nicht glauben, dass du "Für einen Mann namens ..." so korrekt aussprechen würdest, sondern ich nehme stark an, dass auch du hier "Für ein Mann namens" sagst. Das macht fast jeder Deutsche so. Einen gefühlten Unterschied lasse ich manchmal durch eine kurze Verlängerung des "n" wahr werden: "Für ein'n Mann", allerdings ist es meist sowieso nur "Für e'n Mann".



Nein, diese Diskussion möchte ich hier gar nicht führen. Mundartlich und dialektisch ist alles möglich, aber doch nicht richtig. Wir diskutieren hier die deutsche Hochsprache, vgl. unsere Verhaltensregeln!

_Ich komm' gegen vier nach Hause!
Geh'n wir noch ins Kino?
_
Das mag mundartlich normal sein, aber standardsprachlich ist es das eben nicht. Wie schlampig man spricht, hängt von der eigenen Mundart oder dem Bildungsniveau ab. 

Im übrigen sage ich immer "für einen Mann..." ohne da die zweite Silbe von "einen" zu verschlucken. Das liegt bestimmt nur an Deiner Mundart! Eine Verkürzung auf "e'n" halte ich sogar für _groben_ Dialekt. Nicht umsonst werden Sachsen und Schwaben von anderen Deutschen am schlechtesten verstanden. Ich selbst habe damit große Probleme!

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Nun, ich hatte auf meine Art geantwortet:


 
Das habe ich ja gesehen, aber konkret zugegeben, dass es bei diesem Beispiel nicht ganz eindeutig ist, hast du nicht. Du hast es nur verallgemeinert. 



> Viel normaler klingt aber zum Beispiel:
> _Wegen Früchten wie diesem Apfel..._


 
Dem stimme ich zu. Den Satz, den ich ausgesucht habe, würde ich so auch nicht sagen, da "solch" und "wie" schon Hendiadyoine sein könnten.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Dem stimme ich zu. Den Satz, den ich ausgesucht habe, würde ich so auch nicht sagen, da "solch" und "wie" schon Hendiadyoine sein könnten.


Gut, da sind wir uns einig. Ich glaube auch, daß Du recht hast, daß durch die ähnliche Bedeutung von "solch" und "wie" der Satz in der Praxis nicht soviel Sinn ergibt.

_Wegen eklatanter Beispiele wie diesem hier...
Wegen eklatanter Beispiele wie dieses hier...
_
Trotzdem klingt der Dativ besser. Ich bin gespannt, ob man dafür eine Regel oder Begründung finden kann. 

Kajjo


----------



## cyanista

Leute, lest das noch mal durch! 


			
				cyanista said:
			
		

> *Duden, Richtiges und gutes Deutsch*: "Der Nominativ steht immer, wenn das Bezugswort im Genitiv steht und das mit _wie_ angeschlossene appositionelle Glied ein Personalpronomen oder ein Eigenname ist: _die Verdienste eines Politikers wie er(*nicht:* wie seiner); die Anteilnahme guter Bekannter wie Sie (*nicht:*__ wie Ihrer); das Werk eines großen Dichters wie Hölderlin (*nicht:* wie Hölderlins)_."


Es muss heißen:

Wegen solcher Früchte wie dieser Apfel. (Nominativ!)
Wegen eklatanter Beispiele wie dieses. (Nominativ!)


----------



## Kajjo

cyanista said:
			
		

> Leute, lest das noch mal durch!
> 
> Es muss heißen:
> 
> Wegen solcher Früchte wie dieser Apfel. (Nominativ!)
> Wegen eklatanter Beispiele wie dieses. (Nominativ!)



Weil "Apfel" ein Eigenname ist? Weil "dies" ein Personalpronomen ist?

Kajjo


----------



## jester.

cyanista said:
			
		

> Leute, lest das noch mal durch!
> 
> Es muss heißen:
> 
> Wegen solcher Früchte wie dieser Apfel. (Nominativ!)
> Wegen eklatanter Beispiele wie dieses. (Nominativ!)


Versuchst du etwa, uns unsere Muttersprache beizubringen? Außerdem sind weder "dieser Apfel" noch "dieses" Personalpronomen oder Eigennamen.

EDIT: Kajjo war schneller, ich wollte nicht noch "darauf rumreiten"


----------



## cyanista

Oh.  

Ich muss mich für meine dumme und unbedachte Äußerung entschuldigen. 

Nächstes mal passe ich besser auf!

cyanista


----------



## Whodunit

cyanista said:
			
		

> Es muss heißen:
> 
> Wegen solcher Früchte wie dieser Apfel. (Nominativ!)
> Wegen eklatanter Beispiele wie dieses. (Nominativ!)


 
Hättest du es denn selbst so gesagt? 

Na ja, uns fehlt allerdings nach wie vor eine gute Regel, die auch das Beispiel mit dem Apfel vereinheitlicht.


----------



## cyanista

Ja, ich glaube schon, dass ich es so gesagt hätte, aber daran ist, genau wie bei Jana, die Interferenz mit der Muttersprache schuld.


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Nein, die Regel gilt nur für den Sonderfall, daß ein Substantiv ohne Artikel, Adjektiv oder Pronomen folgt. Hier steht das Wort "solcher", also ist das Substantiv nicht unbekleidet und _wegen _steht regelgerecht mit Genitiv.


Wait a minute. Are you referring to this:



			
				flame said:
			
		

> Mein Gefühl sagt mir, daß nach "wie" der Dativ stehen muß (außer wenn das "wie" vor dem Subjekt steht, wie in "Da fiel es mir wie Schuppen von den Haaren" - ähh:Augen)
> 
> Wegen solcher Früchte [Gen] wie dieser Ananas [Dat] bekomme ich immer Magenschmerzen


The only thing I said here is that "dieser Ananas" appears to be genitive—"dieser". Right? Dative would be—diesen Ananas. I never said thing one about what is right, what should be right or what could be right. My question was about why Flame labeled the case as dative. It was probably a typo. But no one answered my question, not to this very moment. I believe it should have been:

Wegen solcher Früchte [Gen] wie dieser Ananas [*Gen*] bekomme ich immer Magenschmerzen.

Now, please forget about anything I have asked before. I think I am slowly getting the idea of what is going on, but you have to admit it is horribly complicated and by NO MEANS logical. If it were, you natives would not be grappling with the fine points.

Some specific questions:

Wegen *solcher Früchte* wie *dieser Ananas* bekomme ich immer Magenschmerzen.

No one so far has disputed that this is correct. Why? I think perhaps because with two sets of words, "solcher Früchte" and "dieser Ananas" the logic is clear. "Dieser Ananas" not only refers back to "Früchte" but also agrees in number. Both nouns are plural. And "solcher" means that the noun "Früchte" is not "ohne Artikel, Adjektiv oder Pronomen"

To me this makes such a sentence a special "case". A convenient example in which all the "rules" work.

But when the model sentence is changed a bit, it no longer seems clear to Germans either:

1) Wegen solcher Früchte wie diesem Apfel.
2) Wegen solcher Früchte wie dieses Apfels.

When the noun following "wie" is singular, isn't there a tendency to switch to dative? Not because of any rule, but because of feel?

Now, about this:



> "wegen Leuten wie Dir" steht einfach auch gemäß des normalen, alltäglichen Sprachgefühls aller Muttersprachler hier mit Dativ. Die von mir genannte Regel ist nicht künstlich oder willkürlich, sondern eher dem Volke auf den Mund geschaut!


I hope this was addressed to someone else, since you started out quoting me. I knew almost from the beginning that it should be "Dir", not "Du" here. 

First, all the natives seem to have agreed immediately that it must be "Dir".

Second, Googling showed this:

Results 1 - 10 of about 9,460 for "Wegen Leuten wie Dir".
Results 1 - 4 of 4 for "Wegen Leuten wie Du".

When educated people in this forum agree AND Google shows a clear answer in usage, I have no more questions about what will be used and accepted as correct. 

By the way, I can follow the rest of the examples you gave. I understand the rules. I don't think they are in the least logical, but I have repeatedly insisted that language itself is not logical, and all efforts to make it so fail. 

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:
			
		

> Wait a minute. Are you referring to this:


 No, I was not referring to that part!
I referred to: 



			
				gaer said:
			
		

> Wegen solcher Früchte wie diesem Apfel.
> Wegen solcher Früchte wie dieses Apfels.
> According to "wegen", I would instinctively use "dieses Apfels", but "diesem Apfel" does not sound very wrong to me either.
> Exactly! That was my confusion. According to Kajjo, there is a rule that demands dative, and that is what totally threw me. Since "Apfel" refers back to "Früchte", which is itself in genitive, it seems to me that all the people who make a big deal about "wegen mir" are reacting to rules that do not make sense.


You quoted the rule I mentioned in an example where it does not apply. Since your repeated examples "wegen solcher Äpfel" has an adjective before "Äpfel", the rule does not apply, "wegen" is followed by a genitive. Thus, I tried to interrupt that track of argument.

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> You quoted the rule I mentioned in an example where it does not apply. Since your repeated examples "wegen solcher Äpfel" has an adjective before "Äpfel", the rule does not apply, "wegen" is followed by a genitive. Thus, I tried to interrupt that track of argument.


"I see!" said the blind man. 

One final question, going back to this pair.

Wegen eklatanter Beispiele wie diesem hier...
Wegen eklatanter Beispiele wie dieses hier...

Have I misunderstood, or would you pick "diesem" purely for reasons of "feel"?

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:
			
		

> Wegen eklatanter Beispiele wie diesem hier...
> Wegen eklatanter Beispiele wie dieses hier...
> 
> Have I misunderstood, or would you pick "diesem" purely for reasons of "feel"?



Unfortunately, you are right. I feel ashamed, but I have no rule at hand and I would indeed pick "diesem" here -- just by feel.

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, you are right. I feel ashamed, but I have no rule at hand and I would indeed pick "diesem" here -- just by feel.
> 
> Kajjo


I suspect the whole problem is rooted in something bigger. I have heard people say that "genitive is disappearing", as if the natural tendency to use dative is a "new thing". From what Magoo has said, it's not that simple. But I can never remember the details.

In English there is a continual "war" between "hard-core prescriptionists", who declare on a daily basis that "English is going to hell *because of people like you*."

Jana, please note how cleverly I have stayed on topic!!!

By "people like you" they mean "descriptionists". Unfortunately, most of the time prescriptionists have very little knowledge of the history of the language, and sometimes none at all. 

It's my belief that your "feel" here is based on something very sound, and it's not going to be justified fully by any rule. 

Gaer


----------



## Zwitter

Kajjo said:


> Unfortunately, you are right. I feel ashamed, but I have no rule at hand and I would indeed pick "diesem" here -- just by feel.
> 
> Kajjo


Und was sagen die anderen? Ich persönlich finde diese Kombination komisch:

Wegen solcher Früchte (Genitiv) wie dieser Ananas (Genitiv)
Wegen erklärter Beispiele (Genitiv) wie diesem (*Dativ*).
Warum, bitte schön, der Dativ?
Ich möchte die Regeln lernen, aber so sieht es aus, als gäbe es keine.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo Zwitter 



Zwitter said:


> Und was sagen die anderen? Ich persönlich finde diese Kombination komisch:
> 
> Wegen solcher Früchte (Genitiv) wie dieser Ananas (*Dativ*)
> Wegen erklärter Beispiele (Genitiv) wie diesem (*Dativ*).
> Warum, bitte schön, der Dativ?
> Ich möchte die Regeln lernen, aber so sieht es aus, als gäbe es keine.



 "Dieser Ananas" ist Dativ. Es gibt also keinen Widerspruch zwischen den beiden Sätzen.

Edit: Um zu beweisen, dass diese Form Dativ ist, nehme ich einen einfachen Satz mit Demonstrativpronomen bei einem femininen Substantiv.

_Ich gebe *dieser Frau* das Geld_. ("dieser Frau" ist eindeutig Fem., Sing., Dativ -- genau wie "dieser Ananas" in dem Satz oben)


----------



## Zwitter

Sowka said:


> Hallo Zwitter
> 
> 
> 
> "Dieser Ananas" ist Dativ. Es gibt also keinen Widerspruch zwischen den beiden Sätzen.
> 
> Edit: Um zu beweisen, dass diese Form Dativ ist, nehme ich einen einfachen Satz mit Demonstrativpronomen bei einem femininen Substantiv.
> 
> _Ich gebe *dieser Frau* das Geld_. ("dieser Frau" ist eindeutig Fem., Sing., Dativ -- genau wie "dieser Ananas" in dem Satz oben)


Sowka, "dieser Frau" ist kein Beweis für "dieser Ananas", da ich noch ein Beispiel mit "dieser Frau" geben kann, das eindeutig im Gentiv steht. Aber, wenn du sagst, dass in diesem Fall "dieser Ananas" im Dativ steht, glaube ich dir! 

Aber, wie lautet dann die Regel dazu? Warum haben wir erst mal den Genitiv und dann den Dativ?


----------

